# ncaa football viewing in UAE



## J_WILSON (Jul 31, 2013)

hi

i am moving out to the UAE in September. I can see that on OSN I can watch thte NFL but does anyone know how I can watch the NCAA Football?

Should add that I am coming from London and have not got slingbox avaliable to me plus now that ESPN America in the UK has been bought by BT we don't even know if they will continue to show the games in the UK.

Any ideas would be most welcome!!

Cheers
James


----------



## Mudblud (Jul 16, 2013)

ESPN Player: Watch live and on demand sports video online

Get a decent laptop with hdmi output and internet, and plug it into the TV.


----------



## J_WILSON (Jul 31, 2013)

HI

From experience in the UK that does not work for watching live games - either you need a US internet subscription or the games they show are never the top25 which is really what you want to watch.

Any other ideas at all?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

There are options ... once you get up to 5 posts I'll send you a pm with the info.


----------



## J_WILSON (Jul 31, 2013)

is that 5 new posts? or 5 replies to this one?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

J_WILSON said:


> is that 5 new posts? or 5 replies to this one?


5 posts by you anywhere on the forum ...


----------



## Mudblud (Jul 16, 2013)

Actually that's a uk based subscription

And as saraswat said there are ways.

Good luck


----------



## karynm (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi James

Are you interested in playing as well as watching? 

If so then you might be interested to know that we set up the Emirates American Football league last year and our second season will start in October. If you do a google search you should find our website & facebook pages.

We have four adult teams (2 in Dubai & 1 each in Al Ain & Abu Dhabi) plus many youth teams. There are over 35 different nationalities amongst our players and all levels of experience from ex NFL/NFL Europe to guys who've never played before. 

As well as the actual league fixtures, we try to organise as many social events around American football as possible so please follow our pages for updates on which bars are showing the NCAA & NFL games. 

If you have any questions please let me know.

Thanks, Karyn

EAFL League Coordinator


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

karynm said:


> Hi James
> 
> Are you interested in playing as well as watching?
> 
> ...


Hi Karyn, Wow, I would love to have a go at playing. Never played before, other than a few games of touch when I lived in the states. How does a complete novice get started?


----------



## karynm (Jun 14, 2012)

Always happy to hear from prospective new players - it's a great way to meet new friends as well as keeping active & having fun.

I'm home in Glasgow at the moment but will be back in Dubai next week. Please send me an email to /snip and I'll give you full details of your nearest team.

Thanks, Karyn


----------



## J_WILSON (Jul 31, 2013)

HI

thanks for the replies. not sure i am up for playing unless there is an old mans league as i am the wrong side of 35 now!! and have never played apart from on a beach!

thanks though!!


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

J_WILSON said:


> HI
> 
> thanks for the replies. not sure i am up for playing unless there is an old mans league as i am the wrong side of 35 now!! and have never played apart from on a beach!
> 
> thanks though!!


Nonsense, I'm 41 and still playing strong after 22 years...... we're training on the beach tomorrow morning (my first session with the team - gulp), so there you go, you have experience!

I'm sure there are other ways to be involved as well as playing if you are interested in the sport, which no doubt Karyn will tell you!!

Shane.


----------



## karynm (Jun 14, 2012)

Shane's right, we have quite a few over 40s playing - and even 2 in their 50s! 

The Dubai Stallions will be training this morning on Al Sufouh Beach (7.30-9.30am) and the Dubai Barracudas will be in Safa Park (Gate 4, 4-6pm) tomorrow afternoon. Why don't you come along and see for yourself...


----------



## J_WILSON (Jul 31, 2013)

hey

i am not actually out in the uae yet! not for another few weeks but thanks for the information. once i am settled i will try and come and check it out!


----------



## karynm (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok great, make sure you get in touch when you arrive. You'll find my contact details on the EAFL website or you can send a message through our facebook page. 

Look forward to meeting you in due course...


----------

